# Persona 4 Golden Romaces



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 11, 2015)

Okay, so I'm going through my second play through of Persona 4 Golden and I'm unsure who I should romance this time around!

I would like to know who is your favourite Persona 4 girl and why you romanced them over the others (unless you dated multiple of them at once!)

I really enjoyed my first play through of the game, so I'm not sure if I should stick to the girl I chose last time (Chie) or try another romance. So I'd like your help in deciding who!


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 11, 2015)

You can date in Persona? This is news to me


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 11, 2015)

Cam said:


> You can date in Persona? This is news to me



Yeah! If you max out one of the girls social links, there will be a point where they will confess their love and ask you out.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 11, 2015)

you should date the fox


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 11, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> you should date the fox


Niiiiiiiiice


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 11, 2015)

Yukiko is the best waifu.


----------



## aetherene (Aug 12, 2015)

I haven't played Golden yet, but in the original P4, I dated Naoto first. She has the best Christmas date ever and it's super cute.

With subsequent playthroughs, I started doing this: going Ai's friendship route (where after she gets rejected/almost tries to kill herself, you can become her boyfriend temporarily then get dumped) and then dating Rise. I mostly like doing this because Ai's friendship route is nice, and Ai tells you at the end after you break up that you're her best friend and she'll support you no matter what and who you date next. And then I went with Rise because she shows that she likes you in the main storyline.

I haven't dated the other girls because I only see friendship with Chie, and while Yukiko also works, I prefer Rise as the girlfriend haha.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 13, 2015)

Now, Chie/Yukiko/Rise, I'mma let you finish, but Naoto is the best.

_Detectives. _


----------



## lilharper (Aug 14, 2015)

Tom said:


> Yukiko is the best waifu.



no Kanji is best waifu >w<


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Aug 14, 2015)

aetherene said:


> I prefer Rise as the girlfriend haha.



See, Leah, nothing wrong with dating Rise! aetherene agrees with me


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh. Well in that case I would go Naoto


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd go with either Rise or Yukiko. I would have said Naoto, but she and Moronji are my OTP^^


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 23, 2015)

Go with all of them. That's what I always do. Rise is bae though. 

I'm on my 9th playthrough right now


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 23, 2015)

Yukiko the best


----------



## riummi (Aug 23, 2015)

voted for Naoto~ but i also like Marie and Yukiko as well c: i've dated all of em though HAHA but strangely enough i really liked Ai as well xD I would totally go for girls like them if i were into girls irl. A lot of people i know like Rise but i dunno she doesnt appeal to me


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 27, 2015)

My first play through I went with Chie as I loved her tomboyish ways, meat eating, Kung-fu, and attitude! I thought she looked cool and was a great friend and romance!

I've started my second play through and at the moment I'm leaning towards Yukiko as she is very sweet and lovey. But I also am tempted by Naoto as she was one of my favourite characters with her being a bada** detective and collective, cool personality. The only problem with Naoto is that I ship her and Kanji really hard!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> My first play through I went with Chie as I loved her tomboyish ways, meat eating, Kung-fu, and attitude! I thought she looked cool and was a great friend and romance!
> 
> I've started my second play through and at the moment I'm leaning towards Yukiko as she is very sweet and lovey. But I also am tempted by Naoto as she was one of my favourite characters with her being a bada** detective and collective, cool personality. The only problem with Naoto is that I ship her and Kanji really hard!



You think Kanji would still go out with her after realizing he was actually a she? xP


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> You think Kanji would still go out with her after realizing he was actually a she? xP



He actually would, but he's more like the awkward person when it comes to girls, so it'd be difficult for him to get out of his shell.

If I could I'd change my vote to Yukiko. Rise is getting too immature for me.

I don't know, I change my opinions several times. I love them all though o:


----------

